# Blues and Country Lead soloing?



## Dove37 (Jan 21, 2018)

What do recommend for an intensive, progressive course or web site to learn blues soloing.

Well versed in Minor and Major pentatonic scales 

would like some concrete recommendations.

Thanks in advance

Larry


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I've seen some of Tomo Fujita's lessons on YouTube and they're solid. He also offers an online program for $9.99 a month. It looks like it covers the bases and then some. He's been a teacher at Berklee for a long time; John Mayer was one of his students.

Tomo Fujita

It goes without saying that you should also internalize licks and phrasing from players that you like. It's the whole "feel" thing.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

@dolphinstreet is a member here that frequently posts tutorials on excellent blues licks.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chuck D'Aloia has a pile of lessons with his Blues With Brains course. He had to stop playing for health reasons, and is offering his course for what you can afford.





Chuck D'Aloia Music


Home page of Chuck D'Aloia Music, a jazz artist. Jazz, Blues and R&B guitar player.



chuckdaloiamusic.com





Josh Smith is amazing. Just his free YouTube will keep you busy for a long time. He has a lesson portal on his website.





Lessons/Instruction — Josh Smith







www.joshsmithguitar.com


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Truefire and Homespun Tapes (yeah, they're still active and up to speed with downloadable video etc...) both have lots of choices.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

If you want good ole acoustic blues (Delta Blues), Homespun Video (founded by Happy Traum) has some good DVD tutorials on some acoustic masters' style.
Also Vestapol (founded by Stefan Grossman) has also some good ones, especially Rory Block's tutorial on Robert Johnson's songs, as well as country blues master class series.


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

I find Stefan Grossman's Complete Country Blues Guitar Book very helpful. It is quite thick (259 pages) and amounts to a kind of best-of. It has sections such as Delta, Texas, and Ragtime. It is a compilation and the songs are taken from different books, so the font, layout, etc. vary from song to song and some are easier to read than others. Still, a great tool and I have used and learned more from this book than any other instructional book I have ever acquired. Phrasing can also be used for lead lines on electric guitar, as this is how the blues evolved, I guess.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

robben ford has a few good lessons out there


----------

